# Tires for schwinn 1951 panther?



## Schwinnbikedude (May 9, 2020)

Wondering what tire go on a schwinn 1951 panther I've seen a lot of schwinn Typhoon Cord 26 inch white wall tires with brick treads but I'm not sure if these are the ones that are used. If the Typhoon Cord tires are used on panthers please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Schwinn lover (May 9, 2020)

Most panthers were prefered with the white wall tires


----------



## Schwinnbikedude (May 9, 2020)

Would you know if the tires where schwinn typhoons cord with brick treads


----------



## Freqman1 (May 9, 2020)

I believe they would have been Goodyear Airwheel or Royal Master. I believe someone posted an article indicating that Typhoon Cords were not available during this time. I could be wrong though. V/r Shawn


----------



## Schwinnbikedude (May 9, 2020)

Thank you for the info I'll do some more research but that helped a lot thanks you


----------



## bobcycles (May 9, 2020)

Over the years the most commonly noticed tires on the Panthers I've found were Black Wall Typhoon cords...
But I've also seen chain tread US Royals, and Goodyear G3....Typhoons more often than the others...and black wall most common


----------



## Schwinnbikedude (May 9, 2020)

I was looking at my tires today and from your post about the chain tread us royal I just found out my back tire is original. the owner i bought it from said he wasn't sure which was original and I was guessing the back since front said made in Taiwan. So I think now im going to start looking for another original tire for the front. THANK YOU! this has helped very much!


----------



## Schwinnbikedude (May 9, 2020)

Are these the tires you were talking about?


----------



## Schwinnbikedude (May 9, 2020)

Would these uniroyal tires have been original to my panther. and if they Are original to the bike I'm going to look for a front tire since front was replaced by original owner


----------



## GTs58 (May 9, 2020)

I'm no expert on this subject, but every single catalog or ad shows or says the Panther had whitewalls, even the BFG model. There was a tire *option* for D models in black but not WW, Black Royal Master or Goodyear All Weather. When I was a kid Schwinn white wall tires were at a premium so I can see if the tires were replaced at some point the person opted for the cheaper black wall.


----------



## Schwinnbikedude (May 9, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## Schwinnbikedude (May 9, 2020)

there are so many different tires it is very difficult figuring out what is original to my bike. it is a real challenge


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 10, 2020)

I have bought Panthers in original condition with chain thread tires. If you want to ride a lot then if I were you I'd seek John and get yourself a whitewall set of his chain thread tires...they look sharp and you'll not regret wearing out originals...


----------



## Schwinnbikedude (May 10, 2020)

Thank you! what's his profile so I can PM him


----------



## schwinnderella (May 10, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe they would have been Goodyear Airwheel or Royal Master. I believe someone posted an article indicating that Typhoon Cords were not available during this time. I could be wrong though. V/r Shawn



 Likely that was me. The deluxe Schwinns I had during that time frame which I thought had original tires had W/W U S Royal Masters.
These articles are from The Schwinn Reporter, First shown March, 1951 Second May,1952.


----------



## Schwinnbikedude (May 10, 2020)

Wow thank you! Very interesting and useful now I know my tires where never white wall because of the time period my bike was manufactured 5-1-1951. Thank you!


----------



## Schwinnbikedude (May 10, 2020)

Now just have to find the kind of tires used. Thank you to everyone that helped the information really helped.


----------



## Schwinnbikedude (May 10, 2020)

I am now sure my back tire is original but just want to know now did schwinn used uniroyal chain tread tires?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 11, 2020)

Affirmative in the bad chrome years.  Fabers cyclery schooled me on this a long time ago I just couldn't remember what years. It had to do with worker safety....a lot of people were getting hurt ...burned skin for example.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 11, 2020)

Here is a link. The ad is for clay tires which you don't want. Ask John about the white wall U.S. royal chain tires. You will have the choice of white wall and off white for the aged classics.good luck 








						Clay U.S. Royal Chain tread tires, Pair, New | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

$70.00 Clay U.S. Royal Chain tread tires, Pair, New, Prewar Postwar balloon style white wall tires 26X2.125 Shipped. Order 2 pair and price is $65.00 a pair shipped  Free pair of tubes will go with the tires while supply lasts. This is for a pair of brand new tires and tubes.  Brand new modern...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Schwinnbikedude (May 11, 2020)

Thank you but im looking for all black tires. Sorry


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 11, 2020)

He has those too....


----------



## Schwinnbikedude (May 11, 2020)

Ok Thank you! I'll PM him


----------

